# Advice Needed on Clairol Mix Tones



## tuesdayblonde (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new here and seeking some hair color advice.

I've been dying my natural dirty blonde hair (Lvl 7) variations of red (Lvl 5-7) over the past two years. My sister is got married this month and requested I be my natural blonde for the wedding.

I used Color Oops and then colored over it with a medium blonde, putting in highlights after. It look great for the wedding. BUT, now, it's turning brassy and orange, as I expected it would. I don't love my natural color and being a blonde just doesn't suit me, so I want to recolor it red.

I bought a 7RN (Clairol Professional) and have a 6RN on hand also. I may mix the two. When I dyed my hair blonde, I used Clairol's Mix Tones in Cool. I'm wondering if I can use a touch of this with the above dye to avoid any pink? I also have an 8N that could be thrown into the mix. I can not use anything without ash tones because my hair does funky stuff with ash (both from a personal dye job experience and salon experience).

Advice welcome and appreciated!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 30, 2010)

Use 3/4 6rn and 1/4 8n and you should avoid the pink tones.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 2, 2010)

Wow, uhh.. why would someone make you change your hair color for their wedding? Screw that. If you can't be yourself at your own sister's wedding, then what's the use? I would show up with blazing neon red hair.. that's just me. LOL


----------

